# roth 'Jurassic Park'



## polyantha (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone know where this clone comes from and what the parents are?


----------



## Marc (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you wondering if the EUR 179,90 is worth it?


----------



## labskaus (Nov 23, 2012)

'Jurassic Park' is the clonal name Popow uses for his own plants. I don't know the parentage, but I think I've seen it in flower a few years back and remember quite a dark flower.


----------



## John Boy (Nov 23, 2012)

Easiest thing to do: *give them a ring!.* They'll let you know the entire story. I do have a feeling that these plants are frontline breeding, and very well worth every Pfennig!


----------



## Dido (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw it this week and looks good what is on offer, but to big for me. 

will post pic of his actual flowering later


----------



## polyantha (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for your answers.

@Marc: Hehe I saw it too. But 180 Euros is too much for a roth I do not know the parentage.

Just heard Jurassic Park many times here in Europe and was wondering what the parents are.


----------

